# biostar screw up



## go4h2o (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok guys/Gals, I made stupid shot at over clocking in the Bios and now I can't get a boot. Pulled the CMOS battery for 5 min. Still no boot. Any ideas?

Mark


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Clear CMOS again:
Get rid of static electricity by touching a radiator or bare metal on the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait 30 minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------

